# Can a home laser printer print on OHP / transparency sheets ?



## Power_user_EX (Feb 24, 2011)

hi,

I m about to buy a laser printer.... but i wanna know if all  normal , home use laser printers can print on OHP / transparency sheets w/o any trouble ?

I need a dark print on the OHP sheets for my projects.

My use use of the printer will be using it for printing on OHP / transparency sheets.

So which one is better canon or hp ?


----------



## Anish (Feb 27, 2011)

yes you can print it .. 
on my perspective,
hp is economical and maintainability is low 
Canon is sophisticated.


----------



## Joker (Feb 27, 2011)

NO...i dont think so.

arent these transparency sheets made of plastic?? wont they melt when they go inside the laser printer.????


----------



## Power_user_EX (Feb 28, 2011)

@Joker , Der r 2 types of transparency sheets one of plastic(Actually not plastic i guess) and one of acetate compound. The latter one doesn't melt or deform at high temperatures...

@Anish , After researching i found that a home printer can print it... but do u know where can i get laser OHP in bulk at reasonable price... coz AFIK its damn expensive... the plastic ones are cheap.


----------



## Anish (Mar 10, 2011)

@power user: Sorry, dono buddy, i buy those sheets here locally at a cost of 2 per sheet... I occationally use to take print outs so its enough for me..


----------

